# Boiler replacement in Dublin



## mrc (4 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I have a Vokerra combi boiler 14se in my home.  The house is approx 7 years old and last October we noticed that water was dripping from the boiler anytime the boiler was on.

Got vokera out and replaced the exhange and all was well until yesterday when water began to drip from the boiler again.

Rang Bord Gais to enquire about service and they told me that if there is water involved, they will not go near it and they gave me numbers of recommended plumbers/heaters.  Rang 1 of these numbers and the gentleman on the phone told me that these boilers are cheap boilers that builders are known to use.  He told me that they are constantly replacing these boilers and that the exchange is always going on the boilers.

He said best bet would be to replace the whole unit at a cost of approx 2,000 euro.

Anyone come across this problem before and if so was a replacement needed ?

IS 2000 euro expensive for a combi boiler for a 3 bed house.

MrC


----------



## Rex (5 Feb 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

had the exact same problem last week with same Vokera Boiler rang Bord Gas said they don't deal with water got a number for a local guy living near me came out and sorted it out no leak now but need something replaced and it's being done this thursday approx. 300 euro.  Problems in the area seemingly because the water is hard


----------



## mrc (5 Feb 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

CHeers for the info Rex,

I am actually waiting on a plumber to come up to the house this evening to have a look at it..

I am based in Swords and most defo the water is hard..

Have ye got yor mans name and number that you rang ??


----------



## theplumber (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

I find that most leaky systems are due to pressure vessel failure


----------



## ciara_gmail (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

We have a problem with a Vokera boiler at the moment too - the pressure bar should read between 1 and 1.5 and it's gone down to 0. The manual indicates to connect the valves somewhere else and turn until you can hear water coming in - is this something Bord Gais would look at or is this a plumbers job?


----------



## theplumber (6 Feb 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

If the pressure gauge is visible from the fill point it is a simple matter.

Unfortunately many systems are fed from the main plumbing tank via a von return valve. This is on smaller 1/2 pipe usually located in the hot press and is often found to be seized / blocked therefore requiring cleaning or replacing. That is what we plumbers do 
There is usually a gate valve above it. this may be in the off position stopping water entering the system.


----------



## Pantone (4 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Hi there,

I have a Vokera Boiler and its causing us some trouble. We only moved into the house (an old house) a few months ago so we don't know much about the system.   It keeps leaking water from underneath - it seems to be a constant drip all day long.  I am having trouble finding someone to come out and service it. 

Could anyone recommend a plumber/boiler repair person in Dublin 8 area who might be able to service our Vokera Boiler?  I would really appreciate a recommendation.


----------



## DGOBS (5 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Hi Folks,

The low-down:

Heatexchangers on boilers do go from time to time, I have a lot of Vokeras in my area and the heatexchangers in my opinion seem to be a weakpoint on the mynutes (again that is just my opinion)

As for anyone with water apparent under the boiler!
TURN IT OFF - ISLOTE FLOW AND RETURN UNDERNEATH NOW!
if you leave this situation to go on for any period of time you will completely screw your boiler, as well as changing the heat exchanger you run the rick of blowing your PCB board, damaging your insulation panels, your burner bar and damage to the boilers inner casing, gas valve, the lot!

As for the price of a full boiler change, €2000 region is reasonable assuming power flushing of entire system is included (make sure this is done!)

NOTE: you say your boiler is a 14SE (assume Mynute) so it will not be a combi, just a system boiler (cobi supplies instant hot water and you will have no copper tank in your hotpress)

As for systems losing water pressure, a couple of possible causes, if the boilers expansion vessel has lost 'air' pressure, it may need recharging, possibly your PRV on the boiler may be dripping (you will see this from the pipe outside of your boiler) and there is a few other possibilities, but all very fixable, but lastly, you may have a small waterleak somwhere in your system even under the concerete floor!

The Plumber: leaky sytems due to pressure vessel failure?
I assume you are taking about stuck PRVs after operating due to pressure vessel being under pressure?

Topping up your system water from time to time is fine, and your service technician SHOULD instruct you on this when there (I know I always do!)
but if you have to topup the water often it indictes a problem with your system and should be addressed, as adding new system water is also adding corrosive water! and will result in system failure in the end! not just boiler problems, your system will rust from the inside out

If anybody need info on servicemen in south dubin / north dublin / meath / louth / kildare / laois for oil or gas heating I have a good few guys I can recommend for service and repair of systems (have experienced and checked over all their work in the past)
tony@cadcam.ie

Hope that lot helps somewhat, could nearly write a book as an answer to some questions (have to stop myself..lol)


----------



## Pantone (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

DGOBS, many thanks for your detailed reply. It is very much appreciated! 

I might be in touch regarding a serviceman recommendation from you.  We have made contact with a guy who is supposed to call out to fix the boiler. But so far, actually getting him to come out to the house is proving difficult!  I will give it until tomorrow I think before having to look for someone new.  I am concerned that leaving our problem for too long is only going to cause further damage.

Thanks again for you advice


----------



## DGOBS (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Yes, leaving it as is will certainly lead to a worsening of the situation.

A) stop using the boiler
B) you will see the flow & return pipes underneath the boiler, turn them both
1/4 turn until the cannot turn further, this will isolate the system water and stop the problem until your guys gets there
C) once you have done this, under no circumstances turn on the boiler when both flow and return have been isolated


----------



## f1_jb (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

You could always call Vokera here in Ireland they have set price callout of €180 which includes any parts they fit and labour, I know a few people who got mad quotes for having their boilers fixed and if you take it that your average heat exchanger is at least €150 to buy then to have it supplied and fitted for €180 is a bargin.


----------



## DGOBS (6 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

you sure they do that? or was the boiler still under parts warranty? (ie. 2 years)


----------



## f1_jb (7 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Check out there uk web site its been in over there for over a year and here for about 6 months now


----------



## DGOBS (8 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

sounds like a really good deal as long as the problem is reasonably serious (is heatedchanger or Pcb type issues) cos for minor issues which are much more common 180euro woulb be expensive (this is how they must claw back the cost)


----------



## Pantone (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Hi there,


I desperately need some help regarding our Vokera Boiler!  As you know, it is leaking water.  We had a repair man come out and look at it on Tuesday of last week.  He said that a part needed replaced, but that it might be difficult as it was a very old Vokera model. Anyway, we have been waiting since last Tuesday for him to get the part from Vokera in order to fix it.  I keep phoning him and he says Vokera cannot get the part so far, and it might not be until the end of this week or later. Meanwhile, he told us it was safe to keep using our boiler (probably not the best advice!). However, the situation is getting worse and the water is leaking greater amounts each day.  We feel we have to use the boiler in the evening time otherwise we would freeze!!  Also, we would have no hot water.  

The repair man also advised that it might be better to replace the whole boiler as the motor does not sound too healthy on account of it being so old.  So to cut a long story short, does anyone know how we go about getting a new boiler?  We are completely clueless about all this, but feel we just need to get the problem sorted asap.  Our boiler repair man does not fit boilers by the way.

Do we go look for a new boiler ourselves and then try and get someone to fit it? Or do we find someone to install first and then ask their advice on what boiler to buy?  If anyone could recommend someone to do this in the South Dublin area, I would greatly appreciate it! Otherwise, please let us know where we should look for a new boiler. All advice is greatly welcomed.


----------



## BRICKTOP (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

A new boiler will cost €2,000 +. I'd get a second opinion.


----------



## allaboutheat (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

ther comes a point that you have to make the decision, as you have had to spent money on the boiler and it is still not fixed. How many opinions do you need, they all cost money for call outs. If something is broken beyond repair it need to be replaced. Sometimes repairs can work out more costly then a new boiler. To let it run with water coming out as you discribe.....would concern me. It seems to me that the gentleman does not want to repair it as he suspect that a new system is required.

Bite the Bullet....Buy a new one, go to your local heat merchants and ask how much the boilers are, know the dimensions of you house amount of rads, or if you have the Kw's of you old boiler so much the better.

Ask if you get a discount on this, if not you plumber will, at least you know what it is going to cost you. Make sure that if you check out what you want it what you get, you can spent loads of money on the best of the best ie. Viesman (we call them the mercedes of the boilers(Presision Heating in Dublin does them) or you can get (golfs, heatmerchants would be good to go too, I have nothing to do with either companies mentioned ) you get what you pay for. Efficiency quoted on paper are not always accurate. However in the end you need a system that heats your house. I am always saying this but check the internet google there is plenty out there. But Heatmerchant are good and they are al over the country, and will give you advice where needed. They have a range of different boilers, start there.


----------



## DGOBS (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

parts for this boiler are readily available and usually off the shelf in Heatmerchants!
As for leving it running u are bound to do more damage and IMO it is not safe to do so! Would you use a toaster in the shower???


----------



## Pantone (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Thanks so much for your replies and good advice!   

Probably a really stupid question here, but if it is a Gas Boiler, is it a plumber we need to install a new boiler or someone else?


----------



## DGOBS (11 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

you will need an RGI installer (registered with bord gais) to be sure they at least have a good idea on what they are doing (you can get a list on the bord gais website) 

but still saying your own could be repaired, as suggested earlier why not ask for a vokera engineer, as some here are saying they are cheaper (than me.....lol)


----------



## grahamo (12 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

Had the same problem with vokera boiler. On inspecting it one of the welds in the heat exchanger had cracked resulting in a leak. Vokera tried to tell me it was because we lived in a hard water area but I insisted the weld had failed and eventually they replaced it. Its very important to add an inhibitor to the system to prevent internal corrosion and limescale build up.


----------



## DGOBS (13 Nov 2008)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

I agree with the inhibitor comment. But if u are changing ur heat exchanger due to sludge and scale builup in ur system then u really need to power flush and cleanse the system first. Just adding inhibitor will not work as the shiny new heat exchanger now becomes the weakest point in the system and acts like a magnet for all the scale and sludge.


----------



## morpheus (13 Jan 2009)

*Re: Vokera Boiler*

hi
have vokera mynute 16e
cant locate the filling loop valve.
the return and flow pipes go straight into the wall on 90 degree elbows immediately below the boiler. 

We only bought the house two years ago, trouble started when i tried to bleed air from the radiators (at the rads themselves) as one wasnt working due to being airlocked, the pressure dropped to zero on the boiler. ive had no problems up until now.

I know im looking for a silver flexi pipe with a moveable valve on it, removed the screws on the dial interface and lowered it, could see all the pipework, the red overflow switch, etc, saw a silver flexi pipe that has no tap type valve on it at all. 

How in the name of all that is holy am I supposed to refill the system? 

we checked the hot press and the attic and cant find anything.

your advice is much appreciated.

cheers!


----------

